# Delta horn



## rideon66 (Feb 18, 2012)

Ok not sure how to test an old tank horn.
It is from an old 41 roadmaster. Just the horn battery holder
Is toast. So there are two screws one in the center on
The back and one near the edge. Then there is also a wire coming
Out of the back near one side. I want to see if it works and I just need
To figure out a battery pack or if I need a new unit.


----------



## Rayofsonshine2 (Feb 18, 2012)

Pretty easy to test, just hook a couple C or D cells end to end (+ to -). If nothing else just use electrical tape to hold them together. Then touch the - end to the horn case and the + end to the end of the wire. Make sure the connections are rust/corrosion free.
Bob


----------



## supper15fiets (Feb 21, 2012)

...but also make sure that the battey-hold-case make enough ground to the tank( metal) or frame( metal),
i hade some issue's with that in the past....


----------

